
Protecting Trivia Apps from Cheaters - applecrazy
https://applecrazy.github.io/blog/posts/protect-trivia-from-bots/
======
applecrazy
Hi. I'm AppleCrazy, the author of this post. Let me know if you have any
questions or feedback.

~~~
qwerty2020
Can you share your complete code? Having trouble with the launch.py step.

